# Autotrail Owners Club



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Worth joining?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

depends on the cost against usefulness.

cabby


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Worth joining?
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Only worth joining if you want to be part of their Rally Brigade ,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Evs54 said:


> Only worth joining if you want to be part of their Rally Brigade ,


+ 1.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> depends on the cost against usefulness.
> 
> cabby


Go figure!!:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Evs54 said:


> Only worth joining if you want to be part of their Rally Brigade


Anyone on here part of this?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

From what I've read and speaking to Autotrail owners, the ATOC is pretty much the same as the Swift OC - rallies, rallies, rallies. For any specific AT info, you'll probably get it here on Facts. At least Swift have Swift Talk, something AT are lacking.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> ...At least Swift have Swift Talk, something AT are lacking.


That's exactly what I thought when I went through their site - no forum.

As we are pretty anti social I'll give it a miss then:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Joined it once, didn't renew, not our scene.

It is almost entirely devoted to rallies. Now if you have the time then the cost of a pitch on these rallies is much less than the normal commercial rate. 

So you could take advantage of the cheap weekend away at various locations thought this green and pleasant land. but NOT partake in the get to know you/raffle/coffee morning and such like activities 

It's cheap enough so worth a years membership to "suck it and see" 

Andy


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We got free membership with our new vehicle but didn't renew after first year as the newsletter was just full of unfortunate stories of owners dying, getting ill or falling and breaking their hips


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Got free membership with new Scout. Tried 3x to activate but membership secretary couldnt find emails and implied it was my fault (quite abruptly).
I finally told them I couldnt be bothered.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The Auto-Trail Owners Club has over 2000 members and holds over 70 rallies in the UK and Europe. All of the rallies are free and easy. If you want to take part in the gatherings/coffee morning/raffle it's YOUR choice. It's true some of the members do fall ill and do break the odd bone and sadly some do pass on. There are members on here who may just look and not post and are occasionally ill. 
What I can say the club is a friendly club and although there may be no forum on the website, why do we need one? Look at other Owners' Club websites and even the MCC website with their thousands of members, they are all, without exception poorly subscribed to. The only forum one needs is this one (there are other non club forums available).
If anyone is at Malvern show, come over and have a chat to any of the members on site, we have over 90 vans in attendance (The limit imposed by Warners).

Visit the club website for more info at www.atocuk.com

All that for £16 per year + £2 one off joining fee and as it's July it's now only £8 till end of year + £2 joining fee.
Oh, did I say you also get 4 x A4 magazines per year and a rally book, discount from Auto-Trail on parts and accessories, a fantastic annual Factory Rally and Factory visit. The list just goes on and on!

IF ATOC or any other Owners's club is not what you want from a club, what do you want? We would be interested to know your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## PJ'S (Mar 5, 2015)

Been a member for two years now. We knew nothing about motorhoming, motorhomes or rallies before we joined AOCUK.
A great deal of work by the members,goes into making the rallies as enjoyable as can be for all, and as far as the factory rally goes.......try it........you won't regret it!!!!!!


----------

